# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Linksys

## dti

Δείτε :

http://www.fleamarket.gr/lot.cfm?lotID=555010

http://www.fleamarket.gr/lot.cfm?lotID=555017

300 ευρώ έκαστο, από Θεσσαλονίκη με αντικαταβολή!

----------


## dti

...επειδή όμως το καλό το παλικάρι ξέρει κι άλλο μονοπάτι  ::  
ψάχνοντας στο site της Linksys ανακάλυψα οτι υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία της και στην Ελλάδα  ::  

Σύνθεξ ΕΠΕ 
7ο χλμ Αθηνών-Λαμίας 
Μαιάνδρου 77 
14341 Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια 
Τηλ: + (3) 010 - 25.17.882 
Φαξ: + (3) 010 - 25.17.450 
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: http://www.synthex.gr (είναι under construction όμως  ::  )

Οπότε, τί πιο λογικό, ζήτησα επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο των wlan προϊόντων τους, όρους πληρωμής κι αν διαφοροποιούνται οι τιμές σε περίπτωση ομαδικής παραγγελίας. Ιδωμεν...  ::

----------


## dti

Αναμένοντας απάντηση από την αντιπροσωπεία της Linksys στην Ελλάδα, σκέφθηκα να κάνω μια μικρή έρευνα τιμών τί ισχύει στις ΗΠΑ & Μεγ. Βρετανία. Δείτε λοιπόν:

*amazon.com USA*
....................................................................

Linksys BEFW11S4 Wireless 4-Port Cable/DSL Router : $141.07 

Linksys WAP54A Wireless 802.11a Access Point : $283.95 

Linksys WAP11 Instant Wireless Network Access Point : $118.46 

Linksys WCF11 Wireless 802.11b Compact Flash Card : $101.95 

Linksys WMP11 Wireless PCI Network Card by Linksys : $79.95 

Linksys WDT11 Instant Wireless PCI Adapter by Linksys : $38.95 

Linksys WPC11 Wireless Network PC Card : $69.82

Linksys WUSB11 Wireless USB Network Adapter : $69.82



*amazon.com U.K.*
...................................................................

Linksys BEFW11S4 EtherFast Wireless Cable/DSL Router : £144.99 = € 224,75

Linksys WMP11 Instant Wireless PCI Card : £84.99 = € 131,74

Linksys WAP11 Instant Wireless Network Access Point : £149.99 = € 224,75

Linksys Wireless USB Interface : £69.99 = € 108,49 



*Provantage.com USA*
..................................................................


EtherFast Wireless AP + Cable/DSL Router w/4-Port Switch #BEFW11S4 (LNKI005) $138.97 

Instant Wireless Access Point 802.11a 5GHz #WAP54A (LNKI019) $286.90 

Instant Wireless Network Access Point #WAP11 (LNKI001) $116.60 

Instant Wireless Network PC Card #WPC11 (LNKI010) $69.75 

Instant Wireless Network PCI Adapter #WDT11 (LNKI003) $37.83 

Integrated Wireless PCI Card #WMP11 (LNKI011) $82.18 

Wireless Compact Flash Card Type I 802.11b #WCF12 (LNKI01J) $60.90 

Wireless CompactFlash Card 802.11b for PDA #WCF11 (LNKI013) $92.69 

Instant Wireless PCCard 802.11a 5GHz #WPC54A (LNKI01A) $122.37 

Wireless Ready USB Print Server 802.11b #PPS1UW (LNKI01H) $77.39 

Wireless USB Network Adapter 802.11b v2.6 #WUSB11 (LNKI006) $72.18 


Συμπέρασμα: Με δεδομένη την ισοτιμία $ με € 1:1, ακόμη και μετά από την επιβάρυνση με 18% ΦΠΑ, έξτρα μεταφορικά κλπ. *ΠΑΛΙ ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΑ κοστίζει ν' αγοράσει κανείς από ΗΠΑ*  :: 
*Οι τιμές από ΗΠΑ, απλά, ΔΕΝ παίζονται * .

----------


## dti

Να και η απάντηση που έλαβα από την αποκλειστική αντιπροσωπεία της Linksys στην Ελλάδα:

WAP11 Wireless Access Point € 378,41 
WPC11 Wireless PCMCIA Card € 210,53
WMP11 Wireless PCI Card € 237,18
WUSB 11 Wireless USB Interface € 210,53
WPS11 Wireless Print Server € 314,45
WCF11 Wireless Compact Flash € 266,48
WDT11 Wireless PCI Adapter € 109,26
BEFW11S4 Wireless Access Point/Cable DSL Router € 423,70


Οι τιμές *ΔΕΝ* περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 
Παρέχονται όμως εκπτώσεις για ομαδικές παραγγελίες.

Τα σχόλια και τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...

----------


## stoidis

> Να και η απάντηση που έλαβα από την αποκλειστική αντιπροσωπεία της Linksys στην Ελλάδα:
> 
> WAP11 Wireless Access Point € 378,41 
> WPC11 Wireless PCMCIA Card € 210,53
> WMP11 Wireless PCI Card € 237,18
> WUSB 11 Wireless USB Interface € 210,53
> WPS11 Wireless Print Server € 314,45
> WCF11 Wireless Compact Flash € 266,48
> WDT11 Wireless PCI Adapter € 109,26
> ...


"Η Ελλάδα πρέπει να ανέβει στο τρένο της πληροφορίας" όπως είπε και ο υπουργός Ανάπτυξης. Μόνο που το εισητήριο για τους Έλληνες είναι πιο ακριβό από τον υπόλοιπο πολιτισμένο κόσμο.

Ότι έκπτωση και να κάνουν για μία ομαδική παραγγελία, αν δεν είναι πάνω από 200 % δεν θα είναι φτηνότερες οι τιμές από Αμέρικα.

----------

